
In 1939, US citizens voted against immigration of 10k refugee kids from Germany - thepoet
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/11/17/what-americans-thought-of-jewish-refugees-on-the-eve-of-world-war-ii/
======
DrScump
Why did you alter the article title, in posting it here, to say something that
the article itself does not?

~~~
thepoet
If you could read the article, you will find that it says so.

~~~
DrScump
Use of the word "voted" is false.

